# preaching to the choir



## Pablo de los EU

Hay un refran en espanol igual que este? Una traduccion exacta seria: predicando al coro. Pero, me imagino que esa no sirve. Se dice cuando alquien le esta diciendo algo a alguien que ya lo sabe. 

Gracias


----------



## Masood

Pablo de los EU said:
			
		

> Hay un refran en espanol igual que este? Una traduccion exacta seria: predicando al coro. Pero, me imagino que esa no sirve. Se dice cuando alquien le esta diciendo algo a alguien que ya lo sabe.
> 
> Gracias


Hi Pablo:
Based on your explanation, don't you mean the phrase 'Preaching to the converted'? I don't know the Spanish translation, but I thought I'd point out that this version is probably the better known (at least in the UK).


----------



## Annen_Berg

*Preaching to the choir* is probably more common in the US.

It´s an interesting phrase whichever way. I´m curious to see if any Spanish speakers have ideas about this.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I found a few instances of "predicando al coro" on Google but not enough to suggest it's widespread. There might be a Spanish idiom that conveys the same meaning but I can't think of one.


----------



## heidita

My wonderful Spanish husband has just come up with THE idiom, funny , too.

*Vas a hablar a Noe de lluvia....*


----------



## Residente Calle 13

heidita said:
			
		

> My wonderful Spanish husband has just come up with THE idiom, funny , too.
> 
> *Vas a hablar a Noe de lluvia....*


*
THANK YOU!*

And thank him too. ¡Me mataba la curiosidad!


----------



## Rayines

Hola: por lo que vi en el buscador, es un dicho típico de la lengua inglesa, no existe uno igual en español, y su significado sería el de volver a convertir a los que ya están convertidos.


----------



## heidita

Rayines, en España sí existe.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Gracias a todos. Que curioso tambien que en inglaterra dicen "preaching to the converted." Tiene el mismo sentido, pero en los EEUU, por lo menos en el sur, todo el mundo dice "preaching to the choir." 

Tambien Gracias a heidita y su esposo por la de Noe.  Parece que captiva el sentido muy bien, y como dijeron, muy chistoso tambien.


----------



## elmoch

En España hay varios dichos similares:
*Has descubierto América* o *has descubierto la pólvora.*
Se le dice sarcásticamente a alguien que está contando algo como novedad cuando ya es sabido por todos.


----------



## heidita

Aquí se oye también

Has descubierto el agua caliente.

Pero me gusta más lo de Noé.


----------



## elmoch

heidita said:
			
		

> Aquí se oye también
> 
> Has descubierto el agua caliente.
> 
> Pero me gusta más lo de Noé.


 
Para gustos hay colores.  
Acabo de recordar que también he escuchado alguna vez: *¿Qué le vas a enseñar al maestro!*
Como diciendo: _todo lo que me cuentas ya lo sé._ Pero sólo aplicado en el campo en el que el hablante es entendido, experto o maestro; no se usa en un sentido tan general como las otras.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

en méxico decimos "le vas a vender peras al olmo"


----------



## Soleil

yo solía usar

¡¡¡Oooh!!! ¡¡Colón!!

de manera sarcástica cuando era niña... pero ultimamente no lo he vuelto a escuchar... probablemente esté en desuso...


----------



## elmoch

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> en méxico decimos "le vas a vender peras al olmo"


 
En España, *pedir peras al olmo* significa pedir a alguien algo que no puede dar o pedir que suceda algo imposible.


----------



## Bilma

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> en méxico decimos "le vas a vender peras al olmo"


 

I think that is not the meaning..."pedir peras al olmo" means:

''its like getting blood out of the stone''


----------



## Nacho2006

En España se dice también "te crees que vas a enseñar a hacer hijos a tu padre" que generalmente se dice con una versión menos educada, fácil de imaginar.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Elmoch pero es idferente decir pedir a vender, aquí en México también pedirle peras al olmo, es algo imposible de hacer, y venderle peras al olmo es como dar entender que no te hagan güey


----------



## elmoch

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Elmoch pero es idferente decir pedir a vender, aquí en México también pedirle peras al olmo, es algo imposible de hacer, y venderle peras al olmo es como dar entender que no te hagan güey


 
Hola, Miguelillo:
No quise decir que fuera lo mismo. Entendí el sentido diferente de la frase según el verbo; sólo quería referir otra frase parecida, que resultó usarse también allá. Lo que no entiendo es la expresión "que te hagan güey".


----------



## Sofia29

Acá tenemos expresiones como "y Colón descubrió América" o "chocolate por la noticia".

*"¡Chocolate por la noticia!:* Frase irónica con la que se pretende descalificar a quien afirma algo que ya todos conocen, ya sea porque es un hecho consabido o bien, porque llegó tarde con la noticia."

http://www.belcart.com/belcart_es/del_dicho/c.htm

El tema es que se usan para cosas que son sabidas por _todos_, no necesariamente por "expertos".


----------



## Just_Wil

It's like "llover sobre mojado". Very used in Costa Rica, "decir algo que todo el mundo ya sabe"


----------



## Bilma

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Elmoch pero es idferente decir pedir a vender, aquí en México también pedirle peras al olmo, es algo imposible de hacer, y venderle peras al olmo es como dar entender que no te hagan güey


 

Nunca he oído venderle peras al olmo....


----------



## Miguelillo 87

que te hagan güey ELMOCH se refiere a que alguien TE VEA LA CARA DE TONTO


----------



## elmoch

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> que te hagan güey ELMOCH se refiere a que alguien TE VEA LA CARA DE TONTO


 
Gracias, Miguelillo. Otra frase más para la colección. Qué rico y diverso es el español.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pero ELMOCH debo de decirte que está frase sólo se usa entre gente de confianza nunca la digas con alguin que apenas conoces o en un areunión formal. pues güey es una grosería ligera, pero al fin groseria


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Por cierto el "llover sobre mojado" en México es totalmente diferente al significado de Puerto Rico, pues aquí esa frase significa:
Que te ha ido muy mal ese día y te siguen pasando cosas malas por lo tanto es un DÍA DE PERROS , por ejemplo Te despidieron del trabajo,robaron tu coche y de paso tu mujer te deja por lo tanto tú dises
"a ese cuate le está lloviendo sobre mojado


----------



## Just_Wil

Una humilde corrección: Es Costa Rica, no Puerto Rico


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ay perdon !!!


----------



## Corcega

No Gastes saliva (o sea que no es necesario decírselo al que ya sabe) puede funcionar en este caso

   Hay otro dicho que dice habla sobre lo inútil de “decirle misa al Papa”, aunque no lo he oído mucho.

   “Predicando al convertido” no suena mal, y se entiende, aunque creo que no es un dicho o refrán en español.

   “Pedirle peras al olmo” no tiene que ver con “preach to the chorus/converted”


----------



## Azza

Yo la entiendo como ''es como hablarle a la pared''. Vamos, inútil ^^
Pero no sé si es correcto


----------



## Azza

Acabo de recordar que en España tenemos un dicho parecido, me imagino que es el que más se ajusta. 

*'Predicar en el desierto'*


----------



## TRADUINT

¡Buenas! He entrado al foro porque necesitaba una traducción para la misma frase, y leyendo vuestras opciones se me ha ocurrido una. Si lo que buscas es una expresión coloquial, yo diría "¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas?" o "¿a mí qué me vas a decir?"


----------



## vertebrado

En Espana se suele usar la expresion *Le vas a hablar a Noe de la lluvia! *o* A Noe le vas a hablar de la lluvia! *como bien dijo antes Heidita.


----------



## Soleil

En Perú, se escuchan varias de las propuestas expresads excepto la de güey ya que eso es enteramente mexicano, pero la traducción más cercana y con esto concuerdo con Azza, para este caso lo que más se ajusta es "predicar en el desierto".

Gracias Azza


----------



## Moritzchen

Predicar en el desierto es parecido a hablarle a la pared, nadie te escucha.
_To preach to the choir _quiere decir que estás esforzándote en convencer a alguien que ya está de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## cuasimodo

Moritzchen said:


> Predicar en el desierto es parecido a hablarle a la pared, nadie te escucha.
> _To preach to the choir _quiere decir que estás esforzándote en convencer a alguien que ya está de acuerdo contigo.



Hola, es mi primer post en WordReference ya que me acabo de registrar.

Después de leer todas las colaboraciones de este tema, creo que Moritzchen es el único que ha dado en la tecla sobre el significado de "_preach(ing) to the choir_". No es hablarle a la pared ni enseñarle a Noé sobre lluvia (el primer caso es cuando uno intenta convencer a alguien en vano sobre algo, y el segundo es querer enseñarle a alguien algo que ya lo sabe). _To preach to the choir_ es justamente gastar recursos en convencer a alguien que ya está de nuestro lado, por así decirlo.

La clave ahora es encontrar un equivalente en español.

Saludos!


----------



## «oregonian»

Pablo de los EU said:


> Gracias a todos. Que curioso tambien que en inglaterra dicen "preaching to the converted." Tiene el mismo sentido, pero en los EEUU, por lo menos en el sur, todo el mundo dice "preaching to the choir."
> 
> Tambien Gracias a heidita y su esposo por la de Noe.  Parece que *captiva* el sentido muy bien, y como dijeron, muy chistoso tambien.



Ojo con "captivar" (sinónimo de "cautivar"), que no es lo mismo que "captar" (al igual que en inglés no es lo mismo "captivate" que "capture" o "grasp"):

cautivar.
(Del lat. captivāre).
1. tr. Aprisionar al enemigo en la guerra, privándole de libertad.
2. tr. atraer (‖ ganar). Cautivar la atención, la voluntad.
3. tr. Ejercer irresistible influencia en el ánimo por medio de atractivo físico o moral.
4. intr. Ser hecho cautivo, o entrar en cautiverio.

captar.
(Del lat. captāre, frec. de capĕre, coger).
1. tr. Percibir por medio de los sentidos o de la inteligencia, percatarse, comprender. Captar un ruido, un propósito oculto.
2. tr. Recoger convenientemente las aguas de uno o más manantiales.
3. tr. Recibir, recoger sonidos, imágenes, ondas, emisiones radiodifundidas.
4. tr. Atraer a alguien, ganar la voluntad o el afecto de alguien.
5. tr. Atraer, conseguir, lograr benevolencia, estimación, atención, antipatía, etc. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## teacherallison

He usado "Y Colón descubrió América", pero nunca había escuchado "¡Chocolate para la noticia!


----------



## sopxsop

Masood said:


> Hi Pablo:
> Based on your explanation, don't you mean the phrase 'Preaching to the converted'? I don't know the Spanish translation, but I thought I'd point out that this version is probably the better known (at least in the UK).



I disagree with Masood - I am British and think "preaching to the choir" sounds much more idiomatic. I don't recall ever hearing "preaching to the converted", though it conveys the same idea effectively.

Cuasimodo and Moritzchen have pinpointed the exact meaning of the expression - it is more specific than just telling someone something they already know, it is trying to convince someone of something they already agree with.


----------



## francoe

cuasimodo said:


> Hola, es mi primer post en WordReference ya que me acabo de registrar.
> 
> Después de leer todas las colaboraciones de este tema, creo que Moritzchen es el único que ha dado en la tecla sobre el significado de "_preach(ing) to the choir_". No es hablarle a la pared ni enseñarle a Noé sobre lluvia (el primer caso es cuando uno intenta convencer a alguien en vano sobre algo, y el segundo es querer enseñarle a alguien algo que ya lo sabe). _To preach to the choir_ es justamente gastar recursos en convencer a alguien que ya está de nuestro lado, por así decirlo.
> 
> La clave ahora es encontrar un equivalente en español.
> 
> Saludos!



Efectivamente. Excepto cuasimodo todos están confundiendo el verdadero sentido de la frase. No son válidas las propuestas que están dando.
Preaching to the choir puede comprenderse si uno imagina un político en campaña dando un discurso a sus propios votantes.
O por ej, si alguien da una conferencia sobre las bondades del cannabis frente a un público consumidor del mismo. 
Como dice cuasimodo, el intento de convencer a alguien que está previamente convencido.


----------



## Omada

cuasimodo said:


> Hola, es mi primer post en WordReference ya que me acabo de registrar.
> 
> Después de leer todas las colaboraciones de este tema, creo que Moritzchen es el único que ha dado en la tecla sobre el significado de "_preach(ing) to the choir_". No es hablarle a la pared ni enseñarle a Noé sobre lluvia (el primer caso es cuando uno intenta convencer a alguien en vano sobre algo, y el segundo es querer enseñarle a alguien algo que ya lo sabe). _To preach to the choir_ es justamente gastar recursos en convencer a alguien que ya está de nuestro lado, por así decirlo.
> 
> La clave ahora es encontrar un equivalente en español.
> 
> Saludos!



Pues precisamente, en español sí existe esa expresión que ya habéis dicho en inglés, la usa mucho mi marido: "Estás predicando a un convencido" (o convertido, para el caso es lo mismo, puede que haya las dos versiones)


----------



## Biker

Me quedo con:

*¿me lo dices o me lo cuentas?*

Esta frase expresa perfectamente el sentido de la expresión inglesa.


----------



## Translostlation

Y todavía nadie ha mencionado _enseñarle el padrenuestro al cura_


----------



## LaraSofia123

Pablo de los EU said:


> Hay un refran en espanol igual que este? Una traduccion exacta seria: predicando al coro. Pero, me imagino que esa no sirve. Se dice cuando alquien le esta diciendo algo a alguien que ya lo sabe.
> 
> Gracias



En Argentina se dice de una forma más informal y sólo a personas con las que tenés confianza, ya que decírselo a un adulto mayor o a un profesor sería una falta de respeto.
Cuando alguien te dice algo que ya sabes le decis: "Cuando vos fuiste, yo ya fui y vine cuatro veces", meaning "when you went, I went and came back four times". If you want to make it more exaggerated you can change the four for another number like thirty.


----------



## dionimail

Hola,

No he podido soportarlo más... en España, aunque no sea muy muy común, si alguien intentan convencerte de algo en lo que tu estás de acuerdo se utiliza la expresión: *"Estás predicando a un converso". * Es decir: _no me intentes convencer más, por favor..._

Es exactamente igual que "Preaching to the converted" y supongo que será una traducción literal del español al inglés o al contrario.

Es una frase estupenda en cualquier caso ya que esa situación es bastante habitual.


Si alguien quiere explicarte algo que sabes perfectamente entonces se pueden usar otras frases que han comentado anteriormente como *"Le vas a hablar a Noé de la lluvia"*, *"A la cárcel has venido a robar"*, etc


Si alguien está intentando convencer a una persona que no quiere razonar o que nunca va a cambiar de opinión, entonces puede usar otras frases como *"Estoy gastando saliva"*, *"Es como hablarle a la pared"*, etc


Saludos


----------



## LaMestizaDeHierro

¡Hola!

Buscando la traducción de este modismo se me ocurrió "convenciendo a los convencidos"


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba se dice "bailar en la casa del trompo".


----------

